# Pineapple juice - how much and when??



## Mudpuffin (Aug 3, 2009)

Hi all - we will be starting our FET soon and wanted to know how much and when should I be drinkin pineapple juice as have read it in various topics is good.  Should I start before the transfer??  how much should I be drinking a day??  

thanks for your advice!!


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

It's believed that drinking a small glass of pineapple juice daily may help promote a healthy womb lining and subsequently may encourage implantation. Pressed or fresh juice is thought to be best although drinking "concentrated" or "not from concentrate" is also ok....concentrated just means that it's been freeze dried at source and then rehydrated with water.

Pineapple juice contains a certain amount of selenium which is why it's thought to encourage healthy womb lining.

It's eating fresh pineapple that should be avoided as it contains an enzyme called Bromelain which may cause uterine contractions but during processing (canning/juicing) this enzyme is destroyed. Pineapple does contain manganese though which is very beneficial.

There are plenty of other food sources which contain much higher levels of selenium...brazil nuts have the highest.

You can start drinking pineapple juice and eating brazil nuts any time you want to.....the main thing is to have a healthy balanced diet with all the nutrients you need, especially folic acid.

There are literally 100's of threads asking about pineapple juice so if you use the search tool you should find plenty with interesting & helpful information answering all your questions.

There's also a sticky thread on the 2ww board called "2ww ~ Frequently Asked Questions" which has info on pineapple.

Here's the link...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=87948.0

and here's links to just a few threads mentioning pineapple that I found quickly using search tool...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=148337.0

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=148942.0

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=145910.0

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=136860.0

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=161857.0

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=161434.0

and here's some info on selenium...

http://ods.od.nih.gov/factsheets/selenium.asp

Good luck 
Natasha

[red]This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites[/red]


----------

